# Cedar and chickens?



## JudyLandauer (Apr 1, 2013)

I know this may sound dumb, but Is it Ok to side a coop with cedar? Is there something about cedar that would be bad for the chicks/chickens?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I know cedar shavings gives off a fume that can kill chicks. I dont know about how it would affect older birds or what would happen if used as siding.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I just wouldn't use it. Cedar is too harsh on their respiratory system. Really not sure why it is even sold because its not good for rabbits, guinea pigs, or any other animal its usually meant for. If you can, stick with the pine shavings.


----------



## dandmtritt (Jan 13, 2013)

I would think cedar siding would be fine. The shavings used for bedding can mess with them when they scratch and ingest small bits of it. It has something to do with the oils in the wood.


----------



## JudyLandauer (Apr 1, 2013)

JudyLandauer said:


> I know this may sound dumb, but Is it Ok to side a coop with cedar? Is there something about cedar that would be bad for the chicks/chickens?


Thank you all for the information. The reason I asked is because we are looking for some affordable siding to fix up the 70 some odd year old coop and a friend of mine suggested going to the sawmill where they have pieces of rough cut cedar that her dad got for cheap to side an outbuilding. (I don't think his building was a chicken coop, though.) Maybe the mill would have others of scrap?


----------



## dandmtritt (Jan 13, 2013)

Your local sawmill will have just about any of your local native type of trees there. Will the cedar siding be accessible from the inside, or is there interior walls that separate the siding from the inside?


----------



## JudyLandauer (Apr 1, 2013)

dandmtritt said:


> Your local sawmill will have just about any of your local native type of trees there. Will the cedar siding be accessible from the inside, or is there interior walls that separate the siding from the inside?


The existing siding is made of 2 x 8's that are so dry they have a half inch gap between them. Good ventilation in August, but not a practical look in December. The hens would be able to peck between the slats if they want to, but would that exposure be enough to worry about? If there is a cheaper siding alternative to the cedar, this may not be a problem.


----------



## dandmtritt (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't think you will have any issues. I definitely would never use the cedar shavings but I can't honestly see any harm in solid boards that will have very little exposure to the chickens. I have quite a large amount of completely exposed pressure treated lumber in my run and I have no worries at all about that and its definitely more toxic. Just my 2 cent.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I seriously doubt that Cedar Fencing has ever had a deleterious effect upon a chicken ......... unless the fence FELL on that chicken.
So...I would NOT expect the Cedar-Siding to be ANY different than such fencing would be. 

just my 2-pesos worth,
- ReTIRED -


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I would think it would fine as siding ...(And) I have used cedar shavings in our nest boxes from day one. (We didn't have the net/forums to tell us not to back then. )


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Sundancers said:


> I would think it would fine as siding ...(And) I have used cedar shavings in our nest boxes from day one. (We didn't have the net/forums to tell us not to back then. )


_Probably...._like feeding Chocolate to a Dog. When I was a boy, my Boxer ate 2 or 3 *Hershey's Chocolate "kisses" *almost every day of his 12-year life ( a long-life for a Boxer ).
My present Boxer dog.....gets a piece of two of my candy-bar (chocolate) every time I have one....which is only about once a week these days. 

*???
*-ReTIRED-


----------

